# Help me get better?



## Panda Bear Senpai (Mar 20, 2015)

I never took any art classes so I have no idea what I'm doing.



Spoiler: Art



No Name OC:


Jirachi:​
Another no name oc:

Akali:​


I need some criticism. (you can be mean. that's just going to help me improve) Also, I don't know how to shade 

I know Akali's hand is too chubby. ;A;


rip​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

omg your art is so cute~ *^* <33


----------



## Bowie (Mar 20, 2015)

How can you be asking for help? I should be asking you for help.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah I'm sort of wondering why you're asking for help, you're really decent for not going to art classes.

Only thing I can really suggest is adding more contrast on the lines in lighter and darker areas, I think that'd look really neat, personally.
Hope to see more from you!


----------



## Panda Bear Senpai (Mar 20, 2015)

Bowie said:


> How can you be asking for help? I should be asking you for help.



Bc I don't know what I'm doing.

lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Yeah I'm sort of wondering why you're asking for help, you're really decent for not going to art classes.
> 
> Only thing I can really suggest is adding more contrast on the lines in lighter and darker areas, I think that'd look really neat, personally.
> Hope to see more from you!



Thank you, I think I should add more detail too cause they all look so plain to me.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 20, 2015)

wtf i love your art

i suck at criticism so all i can say is that you got some fine art m'dear <3


----------



## RadiantScone (Mar 20, 2015)

I came here expecting to see decent art and was blown away by how stunning yours is. Just, woah, i dont think you need to improve.


----------



## princesse (Mar 20, 2015)

I am in love with your art !!! I would totally pay in igb/tbt if you commissioned (hint...hint...xD). I can't think of anything, it looks so awesome. You sure you didn't do art classes (heh..heh..)??


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow! What are you talking about? These are beautiful! I really like the pattern details you've added.

The Jirachi girl looks kind of stiff though in comparison to your other pieces. Try to make it flow more. Make the s line less inward to make it more natural and work on the arms to make it less boxy looking. It's mainly the pose though. If they were sitting down together maybe it would have been less stiff? I love Jirachi itself though c:

The girl holding the pillow might also need some work on the shading. You don't have to focus on every single edge that might seem to look like it could have some shadows, just focus on how the light might hit certain angles. I usually look at a well-lit picture of people to see how the light would hit them.

The hands also definitely need work of course. Some are too skinny while some like with Akali is too big lol. You should think of the hands as a bunch of lines, circles, and cylinders with little circles as the joints.

Overall though, your art is some of the best ones I've seen^^ I'm not really good at critiquing, but hopefully I was of some help. I would also totally buy your art if you ever open up a shop!


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 20, 2015)

I love the style of your art, wow! It's so pretty. I don't have anything negative to say. Good work! :33


----------



## Panda Bear Senpai (Mar 20, 2015)

snowblizzard24 said:


> Wow! What are you talking about? These are beautiful! I really like the pattern details you've added.
> 
> The Jirachi girl looks kind of stiff though in comparison to your other pieces. Try to make it flow more. Make the s line less inward to make it more natural and work on the arms to make it less boxy looking. It's mainly the pose though. If they were sitting down together maybe it would have been less stiff? I love Jirachi itself though c:
> 
> ...



fingers are my enemy. I'll work on that and shading though. ty

I don't think I might open an art shop though. Last time I took a request the person didn't pay xD


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 20, 2015)

your art is so good, i think that a lot of people would buy if you started a shop! you could always make it so that you'll start drawing after someone pays~


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Dang, it sucks when you work hard and they scam your efforts :/

Could always ask them to pay full first or pay half and you send them a sketch, then they pay the rest before you give them the full piece.

Easiest routes to be honest!


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

gee wiz, i wonder what this looks like!
_hm... i wonder_
whatever could that transparency be for??
and yours was drawn 34 days ago??
hm,,,,
HMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

http://amanochio.deviantart.com/art/Blood-Moon-Akali-sketch-430856686


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

flower child said:


> gee wiz, i wonder what this looks like!
> _hm... i wonder_
> whatever could that transparency be for??
> 
> http://amanochio.deviantart.com/art/Blood-Moon-Akali-sketch-430856686



omg


and to think i thought u were a good artist


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 20, 2015)

there's a storm comin', mister wayne...


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 20, 2015)

Holy crap your art is AMAZING.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Holy crap your art is AMAZING. If you'd be interested in doing a commission for TBT or in-game bells please PM me.



Look up, friend.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

flower child said:


> gee wiz, i wonder what this looks like!
> _hm... i wonder_
> whatever could that transparency be for??
> and yours was drawn 34 days ago??
> ...


Welp. I was gonna compliment on the great art but… things just got awkward :/


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

My Criticism: Hey, it'd be good if you didn't, y'know, steal art?


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

so u gonna post orr


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh. Yikes.


----------



## Panda Bear Senpai (Mar 20, 2015)

flower child said:


> gee wiz, i wonder what this looks like!
> _hm... i wonder_
> whatever could that transparency be for??
> and yours was drawn 34 days ago??
> ...





ayylmao

Besides I'm not here to fish compliments. I'm asking about how my shading is


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

Panda Bear Senpai said:


> View attachment 87505
> 
> ayylmao
> 
> Besides I'm not here to fish compliments. I'm asking about how my shading is



the least u couldve done is give credit mang :-( we didnt kno

( e: on here ofc lol)

srry for that bye i kdin of uhm
didnt see that credit :^)
i m
sorry lol

SEE YA


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

"yes hello I sourced it on Instagram but literally nOWHERE elSE"

your OP really tricks people into thinking that you actually drew it tbh


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

Panda Bear Senpai said:


> View attachment 87505
> 
> ayylmao
> 
> Besides I'm not here to fish compliments. I'm asking about how my shading is



Well, which one did you draw???


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't mean to burst in but… "Edited 13 mins ago"


----------



## Panda Bear Senpai (Mar 20, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Well, which one did you draw???



everything else except that


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh ffs I fell into this dumb trap again.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I don't mean to burst in but… "Edited 13 mins ago]


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Well, which one did you draw???



she traced/copied the original c:


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I don't mean to burst in but? "Edited 13 mins ago"



LOL NVM BYE


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

Illyana said:


>



I CAN'T BREATHE BLESS


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I don't mean to burst in but? "Edited 13 mins ago"



another art thief is captured


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I don't mean to burst in but… "Edited 13 mins ago"



i guess this is why she was viewing but not posting ?


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

oop 
Guess who just deleted the said stolen image from their paigeeworld


----------



## Jawile (Mar 20, 2015)

That face when another art thief on TBT


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice try, evildoer 






Everyone was posting pics and stuff, I felt left out


----------



## Alvery (Mar 20, 2015)

I was going to complement her art until I saw the above posts O.O



Spoiler: is it just me or...



Do these look verrryyyyy similar? Or is it just me?




by emmatheweirdo
and


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIT


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

we see you trying to cover up?? we know you stole art accept it


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

IT'S TIME FOR


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Hahaha this just keeps getting better lol 

I THOUGHT THAT CHIBI LOOKED FAMILIAR THO


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh wow....just wow O_O


----------



## Alvery (Mar 20, 2015)

Alvery said:


> I was going to complement her art until I saw the above posts O.O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, I just realised the image got deleted off her paigeeworld. Take that as you will *shrugs*

Spot the difference, lol


----------



## Jawile (Mar 20, 2015)

It's time for OP to


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Also, I just realised the image got deleted off her paigeeworld. Take that as you will *shrugs*


The other picture is off her Instagram now too btw


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 20, 2015)

I was looking through the pictures and I was like why are there five pages of critique... the drama is strong here.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

_I wonder..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucykieran said:


> I was looking through the pictures and I was like why are there five pages of critique... the drama is strong here.



Art thieves always get caught :^)


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucykieran said:


> I was looking through the pictures and I was like why are there five pages of critique... the drama is strong here.



It's more critique of morals than of art.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

DID U ACTUALLY DELETE EVERYTHING


----------



## Murray (Mar 20, 2015)

ok my criticism:

No Name OC: The hair at the top is pretty bad and super out of proportion

Jirachi: The colour contrast is really off putting so it just doesn't look nice

Another no name oc: The hoodie is just floating above head and the patterning on everything (the copied patterns of the panda's and the dots) is super two dimensional.

Akali: Easily the best one but you copied it rip ok

idk how many if not all of them were copied but idk to improve maybe do your own art


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> ok my criticism:
> 
> No Name OC: The hair at the top is pretty bad and super out of proportion
> 
> ...



all of them were copied Lol


----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 20, 2015)

soon you'll be just as irrelevant as iggy


----------



## Unicronzies (Mar 20, 2015)

https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b462943308541ce61100dc67ce51a7d/tumblr_mwrb87yeL21smw0c0o1_400.png

I don't even know anymore


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

if they were hers why wold she delete them all??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Unicronzies said:


> https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b462943308541ce61100dc67ce51a7d/tumblr_mwrb87yeL21smw0c0o1_400.png
> 
> I don't even know anymore


bruhhhhh


----------



## Jawile (Mar 20, 2015)

I feel this is relevant


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

Capella said:


> if they were hers why wold she delete them all??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



what isS GOING ON


----------



## Unicronzies (Mar 20, 2015)

Capella said:


> all of them were copied Lol



We don't know that


----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b462943308541ce61100dc67ce51a7d/tumblr_mwrb87yeL21smw0c0o1_400.png
> 
> I don't even know anymore



oh dear
what is emma's defense hmmmm


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

this thread is one sharp turn after another
it's like a kdrama I love it


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> We don't know that


But the way this is going chances are they all are copied so… yeah


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Indeed, I feel fooled for not knowing they were stolen :/


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> We don't know that








before





after


----------



## Murray (Mar 20, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> oh dear
> what is emma's defense hmmmm



at least emma's isn't literally the same picture


----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> at least emma's isn't literally the same picture



true but tracing someone else's work and claiming it as your own work is still bad
but hey what do i know i'm not some fancy artist living in an art studio in downtown san fran


----------



## Unicronzies (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> at least emma's isn't literally the same picture



It is still stealing her akali picture doesnt really look the same and hers is colored


----------



## fartbabe666 (Mar 20, 2015)

your art manages to be both stolen and ugly at the same time


----------



## kassie (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> It is still stealing her akali picture doesnt really look the same and hers is colored



Are you *Panda Bear Senpai*? lol.


----------



## Murray (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> It is still stealing her akali picture doesnt really look the same and hers is colored





Lockfancy said:


> Commas could save a life.



what u sayin


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

fartbabe666 said:


> your art manages to be both stolen and ugly at the same time



FARTBABE TELL IT XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Are you *Panda Bear Senpai*? lol.



YEAH I WAS THINKING OF THAT TOO BC THEY JUST JOINED LIKE RIGHT NOW AND DIDNT EVEN MAKE A WELCOME POST OR ANYTHING LIKE THEY IMMEDIATELY WENT TO THIS THREAD


----------



## Jawile (Mar 20, 2015)

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality.

Open your eyes,
Look up to the skies and see,
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy,
Because I'm easy come, easy go,
Little high, little low,
Anyway the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me.

Mama, just killed a man,
Put a gun against his head,
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead.
Mama, life had just begun,
But now I've gone and thrown it all away.

Mama, ooh,
Didn't mean to make you cry,
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow,
Carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters.

Too late, my time has come,
Sent shivers down my spine,
Body's aching all the time.
Goodbye, everybody, I've got to go,
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth.

Mama, ooh (anyway the wind blows),
I don't wanna die,
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> what u sayin



Lol that's a bit rude xD Not to her, but to whoever actually drew it. It's actually pretty good art tbh


----------



## Unicronzies (Mar 20, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Are you *Panda Bear Senpai*? lol.



no i dont steal art LOL


----------



## kassie (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> no i dont steal art LOL



_Right._


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> no i dont steal art LOL




It's really interesting how you made your account today
and all your posts have been on this thread


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> no i dont steal art LOL



honestly what even you jstu joined


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone want to do a scavenger hunt? She claims the OC is not named, but it is clearly labeled "Aneem."


----------



## Unicronzies (Mar 20, 2015)

i didnt know im not supposed to reply here if i just joined

ill just leave


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> no i dont steal art LOL


Yeahh…. It sure is strange how you came directly here instead of checking out the rest of TBT first

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Anyone want to do a scavenger hunt? She claims the OC is not named, but it is clearly labeled "Aneem."
> 
> View attachment 87516


I was gonna mention that but i was too busy with Instagram to comment lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> i didnt know im not supposed to reply here if i just joined
> 
> ill just leave


Yeah, you're definitely Panda, or some whiteknight trying to defend theft.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Also both the Jirachi and Akali have [EDITED] next to their file names


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

SO IS IT ABANDON THREAD TIME YET OR??


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

Unicronzies said:


> i didnt know im not supposed to reply here if i just joined
> 
> ill just leave


??? you can reply anywhere its just weird that you joined right now and your first and only post was on this thread lol


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Mar 20, 2015)

this is heated af


----------



## Murray (Mar 20, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Lol that's a bit rude xD Not to her, but to whoever actually drew it. It's actually pretty good art tbh



um did you quote the wrong post or are you just xD tbh

how embarrassing


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

ngl I've actually seen "pillow-chan" on dA as lineart before, so I'll go ahead and run a search to see what I'll come up with c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh my god what happened in this thread while i was gone

im

_oh my god_

/? ?? ??? oh my god ??? emma too ?? ? help why this it hurts


----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 20, 2015)

#artistgate

would anybody else on tbt like to come clean before you're discovered


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> Oh my god what happened in this thread while i was gone
> 
> im
> 
> ...




r rIGHT


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't understand why so few people use the report button. Thanks for letting us know what's going on selcouth and Hyogo! We'll deal with this. We've had too much drama the past couple days. It needs to stop.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 20, 2015)

To add onto that a lot of you should expect to be receiving some warnings and infractions. You know better to not start crap like this. No matter the reason it's not right to start a witch hunt.


----------

